# Old PSE - Allen patent



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Needs some help. The bow pictured has no model showing, but has a sticker with Manufactured through Allen patent. The old bow is mechanically sound and shoots fairly descent for one tha has no let off at all. 50+" ata. 4 wheeler. The old boy (81 years young) that owns the bow also has a slug of Dura Flight 8 arrows. He also has a slug of unknown aluminum arrows - no name, but has a M with a arrow crossing through it - Martin?

The problem; Arrows are tearing tail high. The rest is set dead center of the berger hole and string nock is set to zero. The turn buckle adjusters don't seem to be even. I contacted PSE and they don't have a clue. "No one here is that old to remember. Maybe if we had the model we could find something."

You can just see the turn buckles between the limb wheel the the metal arm sticking - both limbs.

Who might know the name of this old bow? Who might know what to check before adjusting the turn buckles?


----------



## rn3 (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks like a Citation from the 70's. Top of the PSE line at the time.


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

Hmm, wonder what Crackers could do for this one?


----------



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

Check the limb tiller and wheel timing.....assuming you have checked the nocking heigth with a bow square. You might try tracking down Bob Ragsdale....he was the head design engineer at PSE for about 20 years. His son Toby runs a shop in Montgomery, Tx. Double B Archery aka Texas Bowhunter Supply.


----------



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

fuelracerpat said:


> Check the limb tiller and wheel timing.....assuming you have checked the nocking heigth with a bow square. You might try tracking down Bob Ragsdale....he was the head design engineer at PSE for about 20 years. His son Toby runs a shop in Montgomery, Tx. Double B Archery aka Texas Bowhunter Supply.


http://www.texasbsps.com/


----------



## skip5515 (May 30, 2007)

*Pse*

The turnbuckles were used to time the bow and they usually were not adjusted the same amount. Need to mark a point for nocking point and pull bow to see which wheel comes over first and then Usually the bottom turnbuckle need to be lengthen to time it. I was with Astro Bows back in 72" and timed a lot of them. If you need any more infro Please send me a PM. Thanks


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Thank you very much. Everything checks except for the tiller. The limbs are equally adjusted, but one of turn buckles seems not adjusted correctly. I just don't want to move anything until I'm sure I make the right move.

The 80+ year old owner shoots every Monday, Friday and Saturday for an hour each day. AND no let off on this bow. I have installed a Whisker Biscuit and new and brighter sight and he is shooting great for 80+ years of age.


----------



## rn3 (Jan 4, 2008)

skip5515 said:


> The turnbuckles were used to time the bow and they usually were not adjusted the same amount. Need to mark a point for nocking point and pull bow to see which wheel comes over first and then Usually the bottom turnbuckle need to be lengthen to time it. I was with Astro Bows back in 72" and timed a lot of them. If you need any more infro Please send me a PM. Thanks


Turnbuckles are also for draw length adjustment.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2010)

with a four wheel system the limbs become open and operate independant like a recurve does, so you wil need to adjust the turnbuckles to ensure the walk over is correct, with wood limbs this can change with temperature as well, when the walk over is correct then you can adjust the draw length easier as it will usually take equal turns to each


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

rn3 said:


> Turnbuckles are also for draw length adjustment.





Sean McKenty said:


> with a four wheel system the limbs become open and operate independant like a recurve does, so you wil need to adjust the turnbuckles to ensure the walk over is correct, with wood limbs this can change with temperature as well, when the walk over is correct then you can adjust the draw length easier as it will usually take equal turns to each


Thank you both. I'm tinkering with it when I can, but the owner is loving the way it's shooting right now, still tail high. If you note in the pic I have installed a Whisker Biscuit (had to grind down the Berger hole brass insert for mounting plate to fit flat against riser). I also installed a new fixed pin sight. Threads pretty much gone in the riser I had to drill through the riser and tap. The bow had a spring rest more benfitting a finger shooter and much dulled fiber pins (1/4" long) on a ancient multi post type sight (square rod housing).
As said, the owner quite happy and now has his grandson, son and son-in-law shooting.
Fix up one old bow = gain of 4 shooters.


----------



## skip5515 (May 30, 2007)

*Pse*

You mentioned that the tiller was off, You adjust that off the limb bolts till you get the top 1/8 more than the bottom, that was what most 4 wheelers were set at. If you need any more help PM me and I will do my best to help you. I build a lot of them till we started doing 2 wheelers. Thanks


----------

